# UKAPS Hardscape Challenge 2020



## Tim Harrison (14 Apr 2020)

*Prizes* 

*1st Prize* *£100* Aquarium Gardens voucher

*2nd Prize £60 *Aquarium Gardens voucher

*3rd Prize £40 *Aquarium Gardens voucher

*@hogan53 Special UKAPS Prize £50 *Aquarium Gardens Voucher for the scape with the most likes


*How to Enter*

Post one Full Tank Shot of your hardscape only layout in this thread below by 12:00 GMT Sunday, May 17th, 2020.
Please provide the following information with your entry image:

Country:
UKAPS nickname:
Tank Size:
Title:

*Rules*

It can be a current layout or one from a previous work
One entry per person
It must be hardscape-only and not an aquascape with plants and water
It must be your own work
High-resolution images are preferable but this is not a photo contest
Entries must be submitted by 12:00 GMT Sunday, May 17th, 2020

*Judging*

Judging of the hardscape layouts will be completed by a panel of three judges - George Farmer, Stu Worrall, and Dave Pierce.

Members will have until the close of Monday, May 25th, 2020 to post likes for the @hogan53 Special UKAPS Prize.
In the event of a tie, the panel of judges will have the casting vote.


*Entry Requirements*
Entry to the competition is *free* and only open to *UK residents and EU members including residents of Denmark, Norway and Sweden*. Those members outside the above geographical area can engage in the contest but will not be able to compete for a prize_; Hors concours. _UKAPS reserves the right to future use of all entry images.


This thread is for *UKAPS Hardscape Challenge Full Tank Shot Entries Only*, no dialogue, discussion or feedback is permitted. Posts not containing the above will be edited or deleted. If you wish to comment please do so via PM or by posting here.




_Good luck everyone and don't forget to have fun..._


​


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (14 Apr 2020)

Country: Republic of Ireland
UKAPS nickname: Ghettofarmulous
Tank Size: 57 litre.
Title: _Waiting for the postman!



 

Paul_


----------



## Jerme (16 Apr 2020)

Country: Finland
UKAPS nickname: Jerme
Tank Size: 612l
Title: Pinegarden


----------



## Arana (16 Apr 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS nickname: Arana
Tank Size: 45x27x30 (36 Litres)
Title: Caridina Dreaming


----------



## Deano3 (19 Apr 2020)

Country : UK
UKAPS nickname : Deano3
Tank size : 45x27x30cm 45P
Title : Shiprock



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (23 Apr 2020)

Country:  Pangea
UKAPS nickname: zozo
Tank Size: 60x30x30
Title: Jura Mysteria


----------



## CooKieS (29 Apr 2020)

Country: France
Ukaps nickname: CooKieS
Tank size: 31x21x26cm
Title: 10 minutes later


----------



## cbaum86 (29 Apr 2020)

Country: UK
Ukaps nickname: cbaum86
Tank size: 90 x 50 x 45cm
Title: Fractal


----------



## Gill (3 May 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS nickname: GILL
Tank Size: 15cm Bowl
Title: 
Cataclysm


----------



## Sammy Islam (3 May 2020)

Country: UK
Ukaps nickname: Sammy Islam
Tank size: 90 x 50 x 45cm
Title: Channelling my inner Filipe


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 May 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS nickname: ryan thang to
Tank Size: 60x30x36 ada 60p
Title: Drift away


----------



## Kezzab (4 May 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS nickname: kezzab
Tank Size: 30x20x20
Title: Fissure


----------



## igirisujin (5 May 2020)

Country: UK/Japan
UKAPS nickname: igirisujin
Tank Size: 36cm (Mini M)
Title: Outcrop


----------



## piotr88 (5 May 2020)

Country. UK
UKAPS nickname piotr88
Aquarium size 90x55x53
Title Darkness


----------



## Konrad Michalski (6 May 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS Nickname: Konrad Michalski
Aquarium Size: 90x45x45
Title: A Forest Pathway


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 May 2020)

UK
PARAGUAY
45X25X25cm
Title Miller's brook


----------



## Siege (6 May 2020)

UK
Siege
60 x 50 x 40 cm
Title: The Lair


----------



## Basviola (6 May 2020)

Country: DK
Ukaps nickname: Basviola
Tank size: 80 x 40 x 40 cm
Title: Caveman


----------



## rodoselada (7 May 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS nickname: rodoselada
Tank Size: 120x45x45
Title: The Spring of Lotus Hill


----------



## Ady34 (8 May 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS nickname: Ady34
Tank size: 30cm x 30cm x 30cm
Title: Twenty Seven Thousand


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Apr 2020)

*Prizes* 

*1st Prize* *£100* Aquarium Gardens voucher

*2nd Prize £60 *Aquarium Gardens voucher

*3rd Prize £40 *Aquarium Gardens voucher

*@hogan53 Special UKAPS Prize £50 *Aquarium Gardens Voucher for the scape with the most likes


*How to Enter*

Post one Full Tank Shot of your hardscape only layout in this thread below by 12:00 GMT Sunday, May 17th, 2020.
Please provide the following information with your entry image:

Country:
UKAPS nickname:
Tank Size:
Title:

*Rules*

It can be a current layout or one from a previous work
One entry per person
It must be hardscape-only and not an aquascape with plants and water
It must be your own work
High-resolution images are preferable but this is not a photo contest
Entries must be submitted by 12:00 GMT Sunday, May 17th, 2020

*Judging*

Judging of the hardscape layouts will be completed by a panel of three judges - George Farmer, Stu Worrall, and Dave Pierce.

Members will have until the close of Monday, May 25th, 2020 to post likes for the @hogan53 Special UKAPS Prize.
In the event of a tie, the panel of judges will have the casting vote.


*Entry Requirements*
Entry to the competition is *free* and only open to *UK residents and EU members including residents of Denmark, Norway and Sweden*. Those members outside the above geographical area can engage in the contest but will not be able to compete for a prize_; Hors concours. _UKAPS reserves the right to future use of all entry images.


This thread is for *UKAPS Hardscape Challenge Full Tank Shot Entries Only*, no dialogue, discussion or feedback is permitted. Posts not containing the above will be edited or deleted. If you wish to comment please do so via PM or by posting here.




_Good luck everyone and don't forget to have fun..._


​


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (14 Apr 2020)

Country: Republic of Ireland
UKAPS nickname: Ghettofarmulous
Tank Size: 57 litre.
Title: _Waiting for the postman!



 

Paul_


----------



## Jerme (16 Apr 2020)

Country: Finland
UKAPS nickname: Jerme
Tank Size: 612l
Title: Pinegarden


----------



## Arana (16 Apr 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS nickname: Arana
Tank Size: 45x27x30 (36 Litres)
Title: Caridina Dreaming


----------



## Deano3 (19 Apr 2020)

Country : UK
UKAPS nickname : Deano3
Tank size : 45x27x30cm 45P
Title : Shiprock



Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (23 Apr 2020)

Country:  Pangea
UKAPS nickname: zozo
Tank Size: 60x30x30
Title: Jura Mysteria


----------



## CooKieS (29 Apr 2020)

Country: France
Ukaps nickname: CooKieS
Tank size: 31x21x26cm
Title: 10 minutes later


----------



## cbaum86 (29 Apr 2020)

Country: UK
Ukaps nickname: cbaum86
Tank size: 90 x 50 x 45cm
Title: Fractal


----------



## Gill (3 May 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS nickname: GILL
Tank Size: 15cm Bowl
Title: 
Cataclysm


----------



## Sammy Islam (3 May 2020)

Country: UK
Ukaps nickname: Sammy Islam
Tank size: 90 x 50 x 45cm
Title: Channelling my inner Filipe


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 May 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS nickname: ryan thang to
Tank Size: 60x30x36 ada 60p
Title: Drift away


----------



## Kezzab (4 May 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS nickname: kezzab
Tank Size: 30x20x20
Title: Fissure


----------



## igirisujin (5 May 2020)

Country: UK/Japan
UKAPS nickname: igirisujin
Tank Size: 36cm (Mini M)
Title: Outcrop


----------



## piotr88 (5 May 2020)

Country. UK
UKAPS nickname piotr88
Aquarium size 90x55x53
Title Darkness


----------



## Konrad Michalski (6 May 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS Nickname: Konrad Michalski
Aquarium Size: 90x45x45
Title: A Forest Pathway


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 May 2020)

UK
PARAGUAY
45X25X25cm
Title Miller's brook


----------



## Siege (6 May 2020)

UK
Siege
60 x 50 x 40 cm
Title: The Lair


----------



## Basviola (6 May 2020)

Country: DK
Ukaps nickname: Basviola
Tank size: 80 x 40 x 40 cm
Title: Caveman


----------



## rodoselada (7 May 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS nickname: rodoselada
Tank Size: 120x45x45
Title: The Spring of Lotus Hill


----------



## Ady34 (8 May 2020)

Country: UK
UKAPS nickname: Ady34
Tank size: 30cm x 30cm x 30cm
Title: Twenty Seven Thousand


----------

